# Does anyone know (Lord Seat) Lord Sugar A.K.A Sugar



## ~Howrse~Mad~ (15 March 2013)

I was wondering has anyone owned or does anybody know any information about a horse called Lord Sugar or Sugar as his nickname, on his Wetherby's passport he is known as Lord seat and his sire is Trade fair. When i bought him he was standing at 15.3, he was a 4 and a half year old ex race horse who didn't make the grade, i had to sell him as i was too inexperienced and he was too much for me, i sold him about 2 years ago maybe a bit longer so he should be about 6 and a half now, i was just wondering if anyone has any information on him as i want to know if he is ok, and how he is doing.I bought him from Parkin hall stud, West Yorkshire. Thanks please comment or message me if you know of any possible horses that could match him or if you know he is definitely him. Thank you.
Here is a link hope it works:Can provide more photos


----------



## xxSugarxxShylaxx (23 October 2014)

Hi 
I have sent you a message. I hope you get back to me. I think I own the horse your looking for. His name is Sugar, his passport (racing name is Lords Seat) and his sire is Trade Fair. And yes he was a handful when I first got him but he wasnt in the best of condition when i bought him. I would love to know more about his past.


----------



## Princess Rosie (23 October 2014)

How lovely for you both to have found each other! So nice to find out about your horse's past and for an owner who has had to sell to know how their horse is getting on.


----------

